# Cube Stereo 2011 Vorderrad ausbau



## Campino-MTB (23. Juli 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

komm mir schon blöd vor das zu fragen.
Aber ich hatte vorher noch nie en Bike mit Steckachse.
Wie bau ich das Vorderrad aus? Die Gabel ist ne Rock Shox Revelation RLT. Habe eben noch mal versucht - aber hab keine Ahnung wie die Achse da raus soll - den Spannhebel bekomm ich weg .... und jetzt?

Danke für eure Hilfe^^

Gruß Steffen


----------



## fkal (23. Juli 2011)

ähmm....da ist ein gewinde drinnen....sprich raus"schrauben"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Campino-MTB (23. Juli 2011)

Und wo bitte soll ich dran schrauben?
Da ist kein Sechskant oder ähnliches!??!


----------



## Themeankitty (23. Juli 2011)

Also auf deinem Fotos im Fotoalbum hast du vorne einen Hebel dran 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/918536


----------



## Campino-MTB (23. Juli 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also auf deinem Fotos im Fotoalbum hast du vorne einen Hebel dran
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/918536




jep - den kann man kompl. rausschrauben?!?!
Oder nur öffnen und dann daran die Achse rausziehen!?!?!?


----------



## kuka.berlin (23. Juli 2011)

Den Hebel nur Ã¶ffnen.

In der Ache ist eine Ausparung,dort legst du den Hebel rein und drehst die Achse raus.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02HeyLFO9sM"]âªMaxle_360â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Campino-MTB (23. Juli 2011)

ohje - so einfach!
Danke!


closed​


----------

